# Age of Lakewood Stove



## Charger fan in Boston (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't seem to locate the UL number on my Lakewood stove and need to confirm to my insurance company the age of the stove. I have the serial number (11140) but can't find any info online about it. A picture of the stove is in the link below. Any information you could provide would be much appreciated. Thank you.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7c97ypVfsnlRmxTaGdQeS1aWGc


----------



## Squisher (Dec 2, 2016)

Here is a link to a thread about these stoves. I have one in my shop now that used to heat my house. If yours is the same aS mine, and it looks like it is, It is an uncertified appliance and will need to meet the clearances for such.  Some insurance companies may not accept it. Seems there's not a lot of info out there on these stoves, if you read through the link. Nothing really turned up on the Lakewood 'elk double door'.

I upgraded mine to a pacific energy summit and have been very happy with the increased efficiency and burn times. But I still use the Lakewood in my shop. It's a bit of a smoky wood eater in comparison.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lakewood-wood-stove.156810/


----------

